# First Tank In Over 10 Years.



## Slythy (Aug 18, 2015)

o the last tank i had was before college and it was a 55g reef tank. I dont think I've messed with freshwater in over 15 years haha.

So my goal is to keep a Black piranha, i know they are natoriously slow growers and can be very shy for a while. This doesn't bother me, I always thought they were beautiful fish and always wanted one. The one I have on hold is a 2.5-3" Diamond. Now i know eventually he will need a large tank but till then i think a 40 breeder is a good grow out tank.

So my setup right now is:

Tank: All Glass 40 Breeder
Stand: Large table in room
Lights: 36" Finnex Planted+ 24/7 led
Filter: Cascade 1000 
Heater: Hydor inline 300w

Substrate: Pool Filter Sand
Decorations: 1 large peice of driftwood in the center, 2 smaller pieces on the outside. 
Plants: I want some live plants on the back and around the tank to make it nice for him. (hopefully he stays afraid of my hand for trimming lol )

Anything else I should get? I really want to get him on pellets so i dont have to do live or do much preparation food.

Thanks for taking the time


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The 40B should be fine for a LONG time. You'd probably have to swap him out to a 75G when he starts hitting the 9-10" mark I would say, which will be awhile.


----------

